# Souis Vide Brisket



## old golfer guy (Jul 21, 2017)

New guy here with lots of questions

Just found this site today and am really looking forward for some help.

I have done Tri Tips for 40 people by smoking at 225 for about 2 hrs then freezing them so thatwhen we go on an R.V. trip they are ready to go. Thaw, sous vide at 128 for 2 hrs then sear for  total of about 3 mns.  Turns out great. Use Costco Prime Tri Tip at a price below $5.00/ lb. I have 26lbs. of Costco Prime Brisket in the freezer to feed a party of about 35  in Sept but not at my house.  So I was thinking of smoking the brisket for 16 to 20 hrs. to 203  then freezing it. Before the party defosting then S. V. at 200 for 3 to 4 hrs and serving.

Any thoughts????

Dale


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2017)

Sounds like a winner to me!

Al


----------



## dls1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Dale,

Your plan sounds good, but if you want to save a lot of time, as well as some possible aggravation, skip the thawing period and just start your briskets in the SV water bath straight from the freezer. At 200F, they should be fully thawed in one hour, if not less. Once thawed, let them continue to cook as you originally intended.


----------

